# driver pour webcam Microsoft LifeCam VX-1000



## rdemonie (26 Mai 2007)

J'ai acheter la webcam  Microsoft LifeCam VX-1000 et je voudrais l'utiliser avec skype et Ichat. Le problème c'est qu'elle n'est pas reconnu par mon Powerbook.

Ou peut-on trouver les drivers?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2007)

Pour la faire reconna&#238;tre par ton Mac (si elle figure dans la liste des cam support&#233;es)

Pour l'utiliser avec iChat (qui, sinon ne reconnais pas les cam USB)

Attention : pour que skype la reconnaisse, il faut que MaCam soit install&#233; *avant* skype !


----------



## rdemonie (26 Mai 2007)

j'avais justement vu sur le forum de macge le site de macma mais concernant cette webcam il mette:
"There's no support in the last official release, but as you read these lines, there are zillions of programmers trying to get this camera working (well, at least one is). Maybe the current in-progress version in the CVS repository already works for this device."

Donc si il les auront dans 1 mois ca me va mais sinon je devrais l'echanger

ou est ce qu'il y a une autre solution?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2007)

Pour moi, rien d'autre en vue.


----------



## jamess (30 Mai 2007)

UP

Je suis dans le meme cas que rdemonie, ma mere a eue un PC et je l'ai fait switchée suite a des plantages normal du PC, elle a gardé sa webcam (la lifecam VX 1000). En me procurant iChatUSBcam, nous sommes arrivé a faire fonctionner la cam mais je n'avais que la copie de son ecran ( le mode "Screen View") et le son ne passait pas. Et pas moyen de changer de source de video, c'est soit le screenview soit l'audio uniquement (qui fonctionne pas)
Il y a t il d'autre logiciel qui permettrais de la faire fonctionner normalement car env 150 sur ebay pour une isight c'est pas donné surtout si elle a deja une webcam...... a moins que quelqu'un connaisse une autre camera comme l'isight mais pas au meme prix  

merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2007)

Ben si tu as d&#233;j&#224; iChatUSBCam, n'importe quelle webcam USB compatible Mac fera l'affaire, on en trouve &#224; partir d'une vingtaine d'&#8364; !


----------



## jamess (30 Mai 2007)

bah oui mais le hic c'est c'est une lifecam (que j'ai pas vu spécialement compatible) mais qui a marché hier soir et plus ce soir (?????) et que j'ai pas d'autres options que celui de voir l'ecran de ma mere ou d'avoir que du son (et encore faut archie tendre l'oreille) et que j'ai 450km pour arriver chez ma vieille mere en un soir ça fait juste sachant que demain y a école......


----------

